# Kings Cliffe. RAF Ammo DUMP?



## nomad (Jul 8, 2008)

Quite a big site located between peterborough and leicester on the A47 on on the apethorpe turning and surrounded by woodland.
Not sure really what the place was really for back in the day, just newspaper articles a few years ago revealed it as an ammo dump. It possibly performed some function in coincidence with RAF wittering which is only 1 or 2 miles away. The picutres dont give a full impression as there is at least 20 buildings some rectangular conccrete and some corrugated and arched, where others are solid arched concrete structures. The site has been up for let for at least 5 years. Definately worth a 'TrEv' down there to see for yourself.


----------



## MD (Jul 8, 2008)

nice one mate wouldnt mind having a look around here looks a big site
have you got a flash earth link?

ps you want to use the img tag for putting on the forums


----------



## nomad (Jul 8, 2008)

whats an image tag? i guess flash earth is like google earth.


----------



## MD (Jul 8, 2008)

this is a img tag its at the bottom left when i click on your link

like this






if you click on it it says copied then just paste it into your thread

click on it and it turn out like this







you might want to resize them a bit too mate


----------



## nomad (Jul 8, 2008)

nice one for tips . one step @ a time . resizing is on the agenda for the next 'TrEv' i venture out on


----------



## Goldie87 (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks interesting that, bits of it kinda remind me of the Asfordby firing range in Leicestershire


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice find, nomad. Interesting looking site...not seen ammo stores like that without the earth mounds over them before. Good stuff.


----------



## nomad (Jul 9, 2008)

There is 2 0r 3 of them at the back with really thick concrete curved walls and big thick steel doors if thats what they are, not sure on whats what to be honest, . There aint many places out there that only a handful of people know exist , there the places i would really like to find.


----------



## prendy79 (Aug 31, 2008)

Great place, was here a couple of years ago. Lots of buildings to explore and rooms with big sliding metal doors.

heard rumors of an underground chamber but never found anything.


----------



## MD (Aug 31, 2008)

you should have a look for it mate.
we heard rumours about the air raid shelter at BUSM.
and in the end we found it.
i went here last month there is a report up on here.
but i didnt see any sign of one.


----------



## prendy79 (Aug 31, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> you should have a look for it mate.
> we heard rumours about the air raid shelter at BUSM.
> and in the end we found it.
> i went here last month there is a report up on here.
> but i didnt see any sign of one.




Had a good(ish) look but it was getting dark so decided to call it a day, wish i'd took a little longer though.

can u send me the link to your post please? looked but can't find it. cheers.


----------



## MD (Aug 31, 2008)

i cant find it on here must have posted it somewhere else!
try this one
There's some additional mapping and a couple of aerial shots of Collyweston, Rogue Sale and Vigo Wood ESA's here: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/alan-turnbull/secret4.htm - do a quick search for Collyweston on the page and all will be revealed!

its towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## urban britannica (Sep 2, 2008)

As far as i can see this is part of the still used raf wittering base. this being the unused ammo dump.


----------



## Miss UB (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, we were there a few weeks ago. Its a huge place. The acoustics in the big concrete rooms is very spooky.

Defo worth a look if your out that way 

Oh and as Urban Britannica said, i think this is part of the Wittering base.

I have a few pics of Kings Cliff somewhere so will find them out and get them posted up too


----------

